# The guy in front of me hit/killed an 8 point



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Guess what I did!!! :biggrin:


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats! Lucky you or should I say lucky for your pack. Living in the big city we just never get opportunities like that.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

the best kind - he deals with the car damage, you get the meat!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Lisa_j said:


> Guess what I did!!! :biggrin:


we need details.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Yes, details please! I don't WANT Bambi to get killed by a car. But if he's gonna, I hope it happens when I'm there so his death will not be in vain. And that it's not with my car :thumb:


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

He hit the deer, I stopped and asked him if he would help me load it. I weigh 110 and he was an older so it was a sight! I am skinning it right now, just taking a break at the moment. I have skinned and sawzalled the the legs off already and the body is next! I am going to sawzall the the rack off for chew too! He is a big deer and I am damn excited about it!!!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

LUCKY! I'm so jealous! Although I did score about 12 pheasants off of craigslist some guy had sitting in his freezer for a while so at least I got something I guess. I'd rather have the 110 lb deer though!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

He is a big one, probably 170 lb!!!!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

That's how the hoodlums got their first venision. The co-worker did go to hunt but never got one. On his way home, he smacked in to Bambi. Technically, yah, it was "road kill" but it wasn't like it was lying on the side of the road for days.

What I would like to add though, some states have laws that say you are not allowed to take the road kill without first contacting Fish and Game or your local wildlife officer. I would just caution everyone to know the laws, first, should they also come up on an event like this.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Ya like serenity said, often times if you just call the police the officer at the scene will give you a "take away" permit, but definitely check the local laws, or call your local sheriffs office.


I'm extremely jealous though!!!! :becky: Are you getting any pictures of this kill?!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Lucky you! What a score! I wish I could get that lucky.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, here is what it looks like now!!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Lisa_j said:


> Well, here is what it looks like now!!!
> View attachment 4089


<--- envious


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Makes me so excited about deer season coming up!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Lisa_j said:


> He hit the deer, I stopped and asked him if he would help me load it. I weigh 110 and he was an older so it was a sight! I am skinning it right now, just taking a break at the moment. I have skinned and sawzalled the the legs off already and the body is next! I am going to sawzall the the rack off for chew too! He is a big deer and I am damn excited about it!!!!!


that's cool. that's not road kill....wasn't dead long enough, even though it was death by car.

so do you hang it? or lay it out on a table? or how did you get it off the car....once you got home?

so you do sawzall the legs.....ok. makes sense.

i am vicariously bloodthirsty....


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> <--- envious



ME TOO... damn that's great meat for them!!!

*going out for a drive* :lol:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

<--- needs to install a brush guard on the front of his truck


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

magicre said:


> that's cool. that's not road kill....wasn't dead long enough, even though it was death by car.
> 
> so do you hang it? or lay it out on a table? or how did you get it off the car....once you got home?
> 
> ...



This is what i did. It's just me now because I left my husband. I pulled down back, parked as close to the basement as I could, drug it by 2 legs out of the explorer and drug it into the basement. Placed it on a rug and started skinning it. I flipped it back and forth. I then cut the legs and head off. Cut into the belly, gutted it and then just cut the rest into chunks with the sawzall. Then cleaned up the BIG mess. It would have been ideal to have hung it but I couldn't do that by myself. I have an old bath tub in my basement that I use to bath the dogs in but I had it built up so that I can stand to bath them. I thought about getting it into that but no way, too heavy and too big!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, an intact animal that's still furry and staring at me with eyeballs would be too much for me, I think I'd feel like Dexter cutting it up, but once it's in those buckets it looks great! So cool that good timing prevented all that meat from rotting by the side of the road (though I'm sure someone would have still eaten some of it at least.) Did the guy look at you funny when you told him you wanted to keep it?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Lisa_j said:


> This is what i did. It's just me now because I left my husband. I pulled down back, parked as close to the basement as I could, drug it by 2 legs out of the explorer and drug it into the basement. Placed it on a rug and started skinning it. I flipped it back and forth. I then cut the legs and head off. Cut into the belly, gutted it and then just cut the rest into chunks with the sawzall. Then cleaned up the BIG mess. It would have been ideal to have hung it but I couldn't do that by myself. I have an old bath tub in my basement that I use to bath the dogs in but I had it built up so that I can stand to bath them. I thought about getting it into that but no way, too heavy and too big!


now, that's love for your kids...you're a good furmommy. 

i am so proud of you.....


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

leilaquinn said:


> Did the guy look at you funny when you told him you wanted to keep it?


Nope! I told him I feed my dogs a raw diet and could use every bit of it. He gladly struggled with me to get it into the explorer, bitching the entire time about the front end damage that was caused to his truck.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> Nope! I told him I feed my dogs a raw diet and could use every bit of it. He gladly struggled with me to get it into the explorer, bitching the entire time about the front end damage that was caused to his truck.


:lol:

"sorry bout your truck... but um, i need this thing help me get it in there!" love it!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

That's good. Some of my friends and family are currently acting like I've lost my mind for letting raw chicken touch my floor, i think if I came home with a whole deer my husband would divorce me:suspicious:


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

So jealous! Congrats on all that free, all natural meat!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> <--- needs to install a brush guard on the front of his truck


I'm thinkin' a front end loader would be a great addition to my SUV. That would pick Bambi right up off the road and unload him right into my garage.:wof:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

SOO jealous!!!

VERY lucky!!

Wish it wasnt illegal here!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm so jealous! That's awesome!!
I'm going to find out how much a tag is so I can recruit some hunter in my family who enjoys the sport to go get me one. lol.

170lbs! That's a whole eight days worth of food for FREE here. 


Did I mention yet that I'm jealous. Really, freaking, jealous.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> I'm so jealous! That's awesome!!
> I'm going to find out how much a tag is so I can recruit some hunter in my family who enjoys the sport to go get me one. lol.
> 
> 170lbs! That's a whole eight days worth of food for FREE here.
> ...


you think you're jealous? that's 77 days worth of food here... haha :lol:


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

It won't last long here either but every little bit helps!


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

omg i'm so jealous!!! because that's 340 DAYS of food for my Penny girl....aw!! :yuck:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I wish we had that here, and enough deer for it not to be illegal. I live in an area that has houses here and there and 1 mile down the road is a wildlife area. Last week we were coming home from training and there was a deer on the side of the road, I thought it was a fake until it moved. Couldn't believe it, just getting his rack, fuzzys on his head. There special around here, he was lost.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

Too gory for me...but way to go on the free feed! I couldn't skin it..or prepare it. I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## AkCrimson (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh man you are lucky. Even if we did see something get hit up in Alaska, it's illegal to take it off the road. You have to report it. People put their names on a list and they call whoever is next on the list. I think it's like...they call you and you have 30 minutes to show and get the moose. I'm totally gonna sign up if I go back home to live!

That is one lucky incident! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> SOO jealous!!!
> 
> VERY lucky!!
> 
> Wish it wasnt illegal here!!


What DO they do with roadkill here?


----------



## OwnedbyDanes (Sep 18, 2011)

NICE score!! Little off subject but what all parts of the dear do you not feed to your dogs or should avoid? I've heard that fur is good too if available. I'm just wondering since rifle dear season is getting ready to start up. I'm already getting word out to all the people I know that I'll take any spare meat I can get my hands on.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Pea green!!! WTG You!


----------

